# scotland



## jesuse (Mar 27, 2011)

any one ever did outdoos in scotland and if so how was your results./ peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 27, 2011)

The only place in the British mainland where a grow is even possible outside, relying on the sun alone, is the southeast, Kent. 
Too cold in Scotland, that`s why I moved!:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 27, 2011)

Jususe im in nw uk and its possible but it would have to be greenhouse or poly tunnel as your part of the country is just too cold bigman
Lol
T4


----------



## FruityBud (Mar 27, 2011)

Look into Hybrids From Hell (zenseeds.com) they are Danish strains, should do well in Scotland. They even have a strain callled Scottish, you will have to look on seedbay for that strain.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 28, 2011)

you may want to try a more indica autoflower. go with Russian Rocket Fuel or Himilyian Blue Diesel they will be done in about 56 to 65 days from seed


----------



## Alistair (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't see how any of you can grow in the UK.  When does the sun shine?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

:rofl::yeahthat:


----------



## Drone69 (Mar 28, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> I don't see how any of you can grow in the UK.  When does the sun shine?



We do get sun, just not in Summer. The last 3 years it`s been sunny around Easter then it rains til Autumn, at least in the Northwest.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

You get one day of sun all year on Jesus's birthday?! lol How do you guys do it? No sun all summer!!!! Oh man id go crazy. 

Weve had rain for a week and its already worn out its welcome


----------



## jesuse (Mar 28, 2011)

im going for it a few outdoor patches iv got good colectcion of beans meny autos that i think may suite my neck of the woods 10week if i do 5 patches of 10 id be happy at harvest mybe not as happy as some spanish lad but thats just climate for ye. peace


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 28, 2011)

jesuse il send you a pm of strain's that finish in scotland lat 56/57


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 28, 2011)

we can grow grapes in the southeast.... Sunniest place in britain, I`ve had a couple of 'balcony grows' done there/here Of MJ not grapes...


----------



## woodydude (Apr 4, 2011)

After a bit of prompting from Fruity, I am going to try an outdoors guerilla grow.
I have some seeds cracking as we speak, 2 have cracked and are in SOIL!!! Straying from my beloved hydro, now theres a turnup!

Why am I mentioning it in this thread, well I am in Scotland.
A good friend grows outdoors (he lives on a farm) every year and has decent results including an 8ft 2lb giant last year. I am not sure of the variety though, sat dominant and the smoke gave me the worst munchies I have ever had is all I can remember.
So yes, it is possible in Scotland, just find a sheltered spot without that north Atlantic/Arctic/Scandinavian wind chill. Thats the advice my friend gave me.
Peace W


----------



## jesuse (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks woodydude its good to see a felow scotsman on hear im geting stuff redy for geting them out over nxt coupel of week the wethers been good my way wot strains are you going for puting out./ peace


----------



## woodydude (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some seeds my partners brother gave me, some hybrid of big bud and critical mass. They are babies just now being just a week old. He has grown them outdoors in the central belt before. 
Check out those strains Fruity mentioned above, they are good for the climate here.
Oh, I'm not Scottish btw, lived here for 19 years but still have my Yorkshire accent which causes me no end of problems with the bigots.
Peace bro
W


----------



## jesuse (Apr 11, 2011)

alls one to me woodyd yes bigots is something scotland dosent lack i dream of seteling down in spain relaxed cannabis laws seasters beaches  n peaches wot more can you ask for// i spent the hole day yesterday diging my holes for my out door i plan puting out few hundred autos  try for enough green to do me year round prices are off the rikter the now im paying 60 for a harypoter.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 11, 2011)

***!!!!! £60 a Q, U must be in Edburg
40/50 around here, but I am in the kingdom so its a depressed area.
I had heard of £10 a g in a nearby town but thought it was somoene ** me.

If you are looking for a years smoke at say a q a week, thats a lot of plants. Hope the little auto's go large for you.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 11, 2011)

50/60 in manchester woody if you want a £20 bag your lucky if you get 2g in the bag that's why i grow my own i'd be spending £150 a week on it if i didnt 
jesuse i did an auto last year she didnt do well at all probley got 5g from her


----------



## jesuse (Apr 11, 2011)

fruity 5g :holysheep:  iv got hands full of autos going out if id get 100 girls at 5g =500g id still be a happy chappy i thout id get bout 10g all depends on the wether i gues wot strain was it you had out fruity and was it in a pot or the ground?


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 12, 2011)

mi5 m8 she was in the ground she was put in the ground after she started budding maybe this resulted in the low yeild


----------



## woodydude (Apr 12, 2011)

The 2lb plant my friend grew outside was from Big bud/White widow seeds he made from his winter indoor grow. He lives above the 56 lat mark.
Hope this helps J
Peace W


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 12, 2011)

> How do you guys do it? No sun all summer



We're just thankful its not cold *and* raining


----------



## woodydude (Apr 12, 2011)

You know what they say in these parts.
If you dont like the weather, give it 10 minutes and it will change!!

So far today I have had a sleety kind of rain, bright sunshine, over cast & cloudy spitting drizzle and of course wind. (If I told my Doc that he would say change your diet)

The way I look on it, it creates strong character and makes life interesting.
Peace W


----------



## jesuse (Apr 25, 2011)

i put out 15 autos yesterday and got other 30 germin  gona stick out hundreds off lil autos found some graet spots 10mins from my house  the ones iv put out wher only just above ground so i rekon they got bout 50/ chance to make it threw id like to put them out when they in ther 3rd week but i dont have the space in my grow room hears hopeing


----------

